# Modeling chocolate not what I want?



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Since I've had no luck(yet) getting the white modeling choc. to work for me, I'm wondering if some other medium would suit my purposes... I'm looking for something with the properties of polymer clay, I need that same firmness and texture. Any advice?
Thanks=)


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

https://www.pastrychef.com/MODELING-...E_p_7-779.html this is what I use. by Cacao Barry.


----------



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

I have that... how are you using it exactly, please?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm serious now. Take regualr white couveture, chop it up coarsly and drop it into the food processor. Grind until it crumbles and starts to stick. Now take it out and knead.


----------



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you, foodpump, I will try that. How would you go about coloring it? Add paste color into the food processor? What if you on;y want to color small portions?(i.e. not enough to chop well in the food processor) Can I work the color in as I'm kneading it?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You still have to use a fat soluable colouring, any liquids in pure chocolate will seize up like cement. Chefrubber has some pre-mixed colours, specially made for chocolate in bottles that you can nuke, or you can get powdered colour that you mix with cocoa butter.


----------

